# SQL enclosure



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

lcould somebody help me out with a design for a SQL vented enclosure for my elemental designs ED 190v2 18? I don't have Any enclosure design software.

Parameters are

Qts .369
Qes .37
Qms 7.5
F's 26 HZ
Vas 229L

Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Moved to a different section...


----------

